# A Happy Valentines Day shout out to SAS people!



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

^ Yeah, what the title said.

I've never had a Valentine but I still think it's a sweet holiday. It doesn't have to be about romance (Sweetest Day serves that purpose more) but rather about family members, friends, work associates, hobbies, pets, online friends and forums like SAS, or electronic game systems. If you love your WOW or Wii, show how much you care about it tonight, lol!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

awww...thanks. Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It doesn't matter if we are single or attached.

The Greatest Looove of AAAAlllllllllllllllllll
is easy to achieve
LEARNING TO LOVE YOURSELF
is the Greatest Love of All. :banana

Happy Valentine's Day to you, too, Alohamora!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wooo happy V day to you too A!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks sash, millenniumman75, and O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

Happy Valentines day! (wow, that's today? lol). My family's interstate, so i'm going with millenniumman's advice.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

SADuser said:


> Happy Valentines day! (wow, that's today? lol). My family's interstate, so i'm going with millenniumman's advice.


Well, sometimes it's easier for some people to love their families when they don't have to be around them, hehe, but yeah, millenniumman's advice is good. Maybe I'll write a card for myself, lol.

And SADuser, good sig. I have to put those ideas into practice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day :sas


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Happy Valentines Day :sas


Happy V Day to you too Toad Licker!


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

happy valentines day =)) i like the way you think


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

stars said:


> happy valentines day =)) i like the way you think


aww thanks, hope you had a great V day too stars!!


----------

